# What exterior sealer should i use on cedar wood?



## mtappe (Mar 7, 2012)

im looking to seal my cedar grill cart and need to know what everyone suggests to use to seal said
wood?
Do i use a teak oil or a danish oil? I know a polyurathaine will yellow in the uv rays so what should i use?

Thaks Marty


----------



## mesquite22 (Feb 3, 2011)

hemp shield, hemp oil works great on cedar


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cedar has tannic acid that protects it from weather and insects ect. If it's being used outside oils are short lived and have to be renewed frequently. If you want to add a heavy duty finish check out Spar varnish.


----------



## mesquite22 (Feb 3, 2011)

In my experience hemp oil will last better than spar varnish, i have used both


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mesquite22
I can't debate it because I have never used hemp oil ,I'll certainly take your word about that.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Try Cetol finish.

Good luck.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

I use General finish outdoor oil.Haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

polyurathaine will yellow in the uv rays

No matter what you use it will grey unless the product has UV inhibitors and they make UV polyurethane.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Sikkens Cetol Log and Siding.


----------

